# أصناف المواد البلاستيكية



## عمراياد (27 أكتوبر 2009)

أصناف المواد البلاستيكية ​
المواد البلاستيكية :- هى مواد صناعية بترولية المنشأ( غالبا ) تحتوى على مواد عضوية ذات اوزان جزئية كبيرة hmw تبدو سائلة اثناء الصهر و صلبة بعد التشكيل على شكل منتج جاهز اما لعمل عمليات اخرى علية ( طباعة ، تجميع ، رش ) واما يكون منتج جاهز للاستخدام .
المواد البلاسيكية الحرارية :- thermoplastics 
هى المواد البلاستيكية التى تنصهر او تتلدن بالحرارة و تتصلب بالبرودة و تتميز بإمكانية إعادة صهرها و تتصلب عدة مرات . أى يمكن اعادة صهرها و تشكيلها مرة اخرى .
المواد البلاستيكية المتصلبة حراريا :- thermo sets 
و هى المواد البلاستيكية التى إذا تم صهرها و تشكيلها و تصلبها للمرة الاولى لا يمكن اعادة تشكيلها مرة اخرى .
البوليمر :- polymer كميائيا هو مركب صناعى أو عضوى ذو وزن جزيئى عالى نحصل علية من سلاسل مترابطة تدعى مونوميرات و هو اساس المواد البلاستسكسة .
الريزن :- resin اسم شائع لكافة البوليمرات أو المواد البلاستيكية . 
الايلاستومير:- elastomer مادة بلاستيكية بمواصفات مطاطية ( مثل السيليكون ) 

2- أنواع المواد البلاستيكية الحرارية الشائعة :- 

الكربونات البولى كربونات (pc)
الاوليفينات البولى ايثيلين (pe)
البولى بروبلين (pp)
الاكريليكات بولى ميثيل ميثا كريلات (pmma) 
بولى اكريلونتريل (pan) 
الستيرينات بولى سترين (ps) 
بولى سترين مضاد للصدمات (hips )
الاكريلونتريل بوتادين سترين (abs) 
سترين اكريلونتريل كوبوليمر(san) 
الفينيلات البولى فينيل كلوريد (pvc )
الاسيتالات البولى اسيتال (pom) 
8
- المواد البلاستيكية المتبلورة و العشوائية ( اللامتبلورة ) 
المواد البلاستيكية المتبلورة :- crystalline plastics هى المواد البلاستيكية التى تنتظم جزيئاتها على شكل بنية شبكية متكررة و بشكل عالى الانتظام بحيث تتكرر على ذرة من جزئ البوليمير فى نقاط محددة و بدقة فى البنية . و تعتبر النسبة (80%)من اعلى نسب الانتظامية او التبلور. وتتميز هذه المواد بالاستقرارية العالية فى درجات الحرارة المنخفضة .
المواد البلاستيكية العشوائية :- amorphous plastics هى المواد التى تكون فيها السلاسل الجزيئية على شكل وشائع عشوائية وبشكل عام فإن كل المواد البلاستيكية الحرارية و تتحول الى عشوائية بحالتها السائلة و المنصهرة .



تصنيف المواد البلاستيكية العشوائية و المتبلورة :- 

المواد البلاستيكية المتبلورة المواد البلاستيكية العشوائية
الاسيتال pom الاكريلونتريل بوتادين سيرين abs
البولى استر حرارى pet-tp الاكريليكات pmma
البولياميدات pa البولى كربونات pc
الفلوروكربونات ptfe اوكسيد البولى فينيل المعدل ppo
البولى ايثلين pe البولى سترين ps
البولى بروبلين pp البولى فينيل كلوريد pvc

مقارنة مواصفات المواد البلابستيكية المتبلورة بالعشوائية :-

المواصفات المواد المتبلورة المواد العشوائية
التلدن نقطة انصهار حادة نوعا ما تتلدن فوق مجال درجات الحرارة
الكثافة تزداد بزيادة التبلور اقل من المواد المتبلورة
الطاقة الحرارية اعلى اخفض
التغيرات بالحجم عند التسخين اعلى اخفض
الانكماش بعد التشكيل اعلى اخفض
تاثير التوجيه orientation اعلى اخفض
قابلية الانضغاط غالبا اعلى احيانا اخفض

3- خصائص بعض المواد البلاستيكية :- 
بولى سترين ps :- 
* خواص المادة :- صلدة – جاسئة – قابلة للكسر – لها خواص كهربية ( عزل كهربى ممتاز) – امتصاص قليل للماء – لها دقة فى ثبات الابعاد – لامعة – رائقة كالزجاج – سهلة التلوين – عديمة الطعم و الرائحة 
* مقاومة لـ :- الاحماض - الكحوليات – الزيوت – الدهون – محليل الاملاح 
* غير مقاومة لـ :- الجازولين – البنزين – العديد من المذيبات العضوية 
* تجفيف الخامة :- غير ضرورى

بولى سترين مضاد للصدمات (hips ) :-
* خواص المادة :- صلدة – جاسئة – غير قابلة للكسر – يمكن تلوينها فقط بالالوان المعتمة – لها معدل امتصاص للماء اعلى من بولى سترين العادى .
* مقاومة لـ :- الاحماض - القلويات – الزيوت – الدهون – محليل الاملاح 
* غير مقاومة لـ :- الجازولين – البنزين – العديد من المذيبات العضوية 
* تجفيف الخامة :- غير ضرورى

سترين اكريلونتريل كوبوليمر (san):- 
* خواص المادة :- صلدة – جاسئة – مقاومة للصدمات الحرارية – اقوى من البولى سترين – رائقة كالزجاج او شفافة او معتمة – يمكن تلوينها بسهولة – امتصاصها للماء اعلى من البولى سترين – غير ضارة بالصحة – سهلة الترابط و اللحام .
* مقاومة لـ :- الاحماض - القلويات – الزيوت – الدهون – الكحوليات – الجازولين - محليل الاملاح
* غير مقاومة لـ :- البنزين – العديد من المذيبات العضوية
* تجفيف الخامة :- غير ضرورى

الاكريلونتريل بوتادين سترين (abs) :- 
* خواص المادة :- صلدة – ناشفة – مقاومة للصدمات الحرارية ومقاومة لدرجات الحرارة العالية او المنخفضة وذلك طبقا لنوعها – معتمة – يمكن تلوينها بسهولة – امتصاصها للماء قليل – غير ضارة بالصحة 
* تجفيف الخامة :- يجب تجفيف الخامة لمدة 4 ساعات فى درجة حرارة 80 م 
* تشغيل الرايش :- يمكن إضافة الرايش بنسبة 30%

البولى ايثيلين (pe) :- 
* خواص المادة :- هذة المادة قابلة للثنى أو لينة ويعتمد ذلك على الكثافة – مقاومة لدرجات الحرارة المنخفضة – ضد الصدمات – لا تكسر – لها خواص كهربية جيدة – امتصاص قليل للماء – غير ضارة بالصحة – عديمة الرائحة 
* مقاومة لـ :- الاحماض - القلويات – الزيوت – الماء – الكحول – الجازولين – المذبيات العضوية – عصير الفاكهة
* غير مقاومة لـ :- الهيدروكربونات الاروماتية – الهيدروكربونات المكلورة
* تجفيف الخامة :- غير ضرورى 

البولى بروبلين (pp) :- 
* خواص المادة :- هذة المادة اقوى و اكثر تحمل لدرجات الحرارة من البولى ايثلين ولكنها مقاومة للبرودة – صلدة – لها خواص كهربية جيدة جدا – غير ضارة بالصحة – عديمة الرائحة 
* مقاومة لـ :- الاحماض - القلويات – محاليل الزيوت – محاليل الاملاح – الكحوليات – الجازولين –عصير الفاكهة
* غير مقاومة لـ :- الهيدروكربونات المكلورة – يحب عدم التلامس مع النحاس 
* تجفيف الخامة :- غير ضرورى 
يمكن تشغيل الرايش بنسبة 100%

بولى اميد pa :- 
* خواص المادة :- ناشفة فى ظروف اتزان الرطوبة ( 2% - 3% ) – قصيفة فى ظروف الجفاف – صلدة – جاسئة – مقاومة للتاكل – سهلة التلوين – قابلة للربط و اللحام 
* مقاومة لـ :- البنزين - القلويات – الزيوت – الجازولين – المذبيات – الهيدروكربونات – الاسترات – الكيتونات – الماء 
* غير مقاومة لـ :- الاوزون – حامض الهيدركلوريك – حامض الكبريتيك – فوق اكسيد الهيدروجين 
* تجفيف الخامة :- البولى اميد شرة لامتصاص الماء ولضمان سهولة التشكيل يحب تجفيف الخامة لمد 16 ساعة فى درجة حرارة 80 م 
يمكن تشغيل الرايش بنسبة 10 – 20 % 

بولى اسيتال (pom) :- 
* خواص المادة :- صلدة – جاسئة – غير قابلة للكسر- لها دقة فى ثبات الابعاد - امتصاص قليل للماء – غير ضارة بالصحة
* مقاومة لـ :- الاحماض الضعيفة – القلويات الضعيفة – الزيوت – الكحوليات –البنزين – الجازولين 
* غير مقاومة لـ :- المواد المؤكسدة – الاحماض القوية 
* تجفيف الخامة :- يفضل لمدة ساعتين فى درجة حرارة 110 م 
يمكن تشغيل الرايش بنسبة 100 %
البولى كربونات (pc) :- 
* خواص المادة :- صلدة – جاسئة – ناشفة – تتحمل الصدم حتى فى درجة الحرارة 100 م لها ثبات عالى فى الشكل – رائقة – غير ضارة بالصحة 
* مقاومة لـ :- الزيوت – الجازولين – الاحماض الخفيفة – الكحوليات 
* غير مقاومة لـ :- الاحماض القوية – البنزين 
* تجفيف الخامة :- يجب التجفيف لمدة 8 ساعات فى حرارة 100- 120 م 
يمكن تشغيل الرايش بنسبة 20% 

بولى ميثيل ميثا كريلات (pmma) :- 
* خواص المادة :- صلدة – قصيفة – لها قوة عالية – رائقة كالزجاج لها قيمة بصرية عاليا – لها بريق عالى – شديدة المقاومة للظروف الجوية – يمكن تلوينها بسهولة – غير ضارة بالصحة 
* مقاومة لـ :- الاحماض الضعيفة – القلويات الضعيفة – الزيوت- الشحوميات 
* غير مقاومة لـ :- الاحماض القوية – القلويات القوية – الهيدروكربونات المكلورة 
* تجفيف الخامة :- غير ضرورى

البولى فينيل كلوريد (pvc ) :- 
* خواص المادة :- صلدة – جاسئة – شفافة الى معتمة – قابلة للربط – لا يوجد اعتراض مكن الناحية الصحية على التكوينات المختلفة للخانة 
* مقاومة لـ :- الاحماض - القلويات – الزيوت – الشحومات – الجازولين 
* غير مقاومة لـ :- البنزين – الكيتونات – الاسترات – مزيلات الصبغات 

4- تمييز ( معرفة انواع ) المواد البلاستيكية :- 
يمكن معرفة نوع المادة البلاستيكية باتباع الاسلوب التجريبى السريع ( و ذلك للمواد البلاستيكية الشائعة ) والادوات المطلوبة بسيطة فقط عود ثقاب او ولاعة كون الاختبار يعتمد على مبدأ الحرق حيث يتم التعرف على نوع المواد البلاستيكية من ملاحظة لون و رائحة الدخان ، لون اللهب ، اسلوب الذوبان او من عدم قابلية المادة للاحتراق . 
المواد البلاستيكية الشائعة لون اللهب رائحة الاحتراق سرعة الاحتراق كيفية الاحتراق ملاحطات
البولى ايثيلين (pe) ازرق بطرف اصفر رائحة البارفين سريع يتقطر 
البولى بروبلين (pp) ازرق بطرف اصفر رائحة لازعة بطئ - 
(abs) ازرق بطرف اصفر رائحة لازعة بطئ مستمر دخان اسود
(pvc ) اصفر بطرف اخضر حمضى بطئ إطفاء ذاتى لا يتقطر
اسيتال (pom) ازرق رائحة الفورمالديهيد بطئ يتقطر لا يوجد دخان
بولى سترين (ps) اصفر رائحة غاز سريع يتقطر دخان كثيف
البولى كربونات (pc) برتقالى بطرف اصفر رائحة الفينول بطئ إطفاء ذاتى دخان اسود

5- انكماش المواد البلاستيكية :- 
الانكماش shrinkage هو مقدار تقلص ابعاد المنتج البلاستيكى ( بعد خرجوه من القالب ( molds ) ) عن الابعاد الاساسية للطبعة cavity الموافقة فى القالب ( molds ) ويتم حسابه على اساس ميلميتر انكماش لكل مليمتر من طول او عرض او قطر المنتج فإذا كان طول المنتج (60mm) مثلا و مقدار الانكماش للمادة (0.006mm) سيكون مقدار الانكماش الكلى (0.006 * 60 = 0.36mm ) اى يجب تصنيع طبعة القالب ( molds ) للمنتج بطول
60 +0.36 =60.36 mm) ) وذلك حتى يعود طول المنتج للبعد الاصلى (60mm) بعد خروجة من القالب ( molds ) 

مقدار الانكماش للمواد البلاستيكية الشائعة :- 

البولى اثيلين منخفض الكثافة 0.015 - 0.050
البولى اثيلين عال الكثافة 0.020 – 0.050
البولى بروبلين 0.010 – 0.025
البولى بروبلين ( كوبوليمير ) 0.010 – 0.025
البولى سترين 0.001 – 0.006
البولى سترين مضاد للصدمات 0.002 – 0.006
pvc صلب 0.010 – 0.050
pvc طرى 0.025 – 0.050
البولى اميد pa 0.012
abs نقى 0.006 – 0.008
الاكريليك 0.001 – 0.004
الاسيتال 0.020 – 0.025
البولى كربونات 0.005 – 0.009


6- نفوذية المواد البلاستيكية للماء ، الغازات ، الزيوت 
غالبا ما يقوم المستثمرين بإحضار منتجات بلاستيكية حديثة من أجل تقليدها محليا مثل : قوارير ( bottles ) المنظفات ، أدوات التجميل، قوارير ( bottles ) زيوت الطعام ، قوارير ( bottles ) المياه الغازية و المرطبات .... الخ وغالبا، ما يعانى الفنيين فى ورش تصنيع القوالب ( molds ) ( خصوصا Molds ( molds ) النفخ ( blow molding ) ) من انتقاء المادة البلاستيكية المناسبة لظروف اسثمار مثل هذةه المنتجات فهل المادة التى تم اختيارها قادرة على مقاومة الرطوبة العالية التى ستتعرض لها ؟ أم ستكون قادرة على مقاومة انفاذية الغازات عبر جدرانها ؟ للوصول الى المعرفة الصحيحة لمثل هذة الظروف و اختصار لزمن تصنيع القالب ( molds ) الذى يستند بالاساس على معرفة المادة البلاستيكية وظروف عملها .
تحمل بخار الماء :- قدرة المادة البلاستيكية على عدم السماح لبخار الماء بالتسرب خلالها 
تحمل الغازات :- القدرة على عدم تنفيس الغازات عبر جدرانها 
مقاومة الزيزت :- القدرة على مقاومة المؤثرات السلبية للزيوت

المادة البلاستيكية الوزن النوعى تحمل الغازات تحمل بخار الماء مقاومة الزيوت
abs 1.01 1.1 جيد وسط وسط - جيد
الاسيتال 1.41 جيد وسط جيد
البولى ميثيل ميثا كريلات 1.1 – 1.2 وسط وسط جيد
البولى كربونات 1.2 وسط وسط جيد
بولى اثلين منخفض الكثافة 0.091 – 0.095 وسط جيد جيد
بولى اثلين متوسط الكثافة 0.926 – 0.94 وسط جيد جيد
بولى اثلين عالى الكثافة 0.941 – 0.965 وسط جيد جيد
بولى بروبلين 0.9 – 0.915 وسط جيد جدا جيد
بولى سترين 1.04 – 1.08 وسط وسط وسط - جيد
بولى فينيل كلوريد pvc طرى 1.16 – 1.35 جيد متغير جيد
بولى فينيل كلوريد pvc صلب 1.35 – 1.34 جيد متغير جيد
بولى سترين مضاد للصدمات 1.03 – 1.1 وسط وسط وسط - جيد

7- مشاكل و اضطرابات المواد البلاستيكية :- 
سواء كان اثناء اختبار المنتجات البلاستيكية أم تشكيلها أم استثمارها ستحدث العديد من المشاكل التى تسببها المواد البلاستيكية نفسها . كان تكون ماصة للرطوبة ( غير جافة ) قبل تشكيلها او قد تكون قد تعرضت لتناوب متكرر ( وبفارق كبير ) لدرجات الحرارة و البرودة اثناء التخزين مثلا. و لا تحدث هذة المشاكل للمواد البلاستيكية على حدى ، بل يمكن ان تحدث للخلائط البلاستيكية ايضا . كما ان هذه المشاكل لن تظهر فقط بعد التشكيل بل من الوارد جدا ان تحدث اثناء التشكيل و فى القالب ( molds ) نفسه .
الاسباب المشاكل
آثار سطحية آثار تدفق القصافة تغير اللون تلطخ السطح
نسبة الرطوبة بالمواد عالية جدا * * * * 
كمية مانع الالتصاق قليلة * 
كمية المونوميرلت فى المادة عالية * 
الحبيبات البلاستيكية ملوثة * * *
نسبة الطاحون الى الخام عالية * 
زمن التسخين المسبق طويل جدا * 
درجة حرارة التجفيف عالية جدا * 
كمية الملونات قليلة * 
حجم الحبيبات او الطاحون غير منتظم *
المواد البلاستيكية ناعمة جدا *
تغذية المواد فى الالة غير منتظم * *
اختلاف بدرجات حرارة التسخين المسبق *
اختلاف بنسب الرطوبة 

الاسباب المشاكل
انكماش متغير تغير ابعاد عدم استقرار التصاق بالقالب ( molds ) اختلاف بالمتانة
نسبة الرطوبة بالمواد عالية جدا * * * * 
كمية مانع الالتصاق قليلة 
كمية المونوميرلت فى المادة عالية * 
الحبيبات البلاستيكية ملوثة 
نسبة الطاحون الى الخام عالية 
زمن التسخين المسبق طويل جدا 
درجة حرارة التجفيف عالية جدا 
كمية الملونات قليلة 

​​​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور أخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع المميز وننتظر جديدك ........


----------



## عمراياد (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااا لمرورك اخي


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جدا"على الجهود ونتمنى المزيد.........


----------



## عمراياد (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااابارك الله بكم لمروركم الكريم


----------



## الورد محمود (6 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي في الله أستاذ عمر لك جزيل الشكر على هذه المحاضرة الجميلة و المختصرة في علم البوليمر
وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## Mshussein2009 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا المجهود اليب


----------



## احمد شامية (4 فبراير 2010)

الله يبارك فيك اخي الكريم .نرجو منك معلومات عن البولي اميد وخصائصه وطرق تحضيره وعمله ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عطية سعدو (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع مع التذكير بكثافة البولي فينيل كلورايد فهي من 1.37 الى 1.42وليس من 1.34الى1.35ويمكن ان تصل الى 1.5 في حال زيادة نسبة الفلر في بعض الصناعات اما بدون فلر نهائيا فهي 1.37غ/ سم3 مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## عمراياد (8 فبراير 2010)

احمد شامية قال:


> الله يبارك فيك اخي الكريم .نرجو منك معلومات عن البولي اميد وخصائصه وطرق تحضيره وعمله ولك جزيل الشكر


 

البولي اميد يماثل الــ اي بي اس من ناحية الشكل لكنه اكثر مرونة منه
ذو سطح لامع شمعي الملمس
واذا ما احرقته اخرج لهبا اصفرا ويلتصق بيدك اذا ما وضعت يدك اعلى اللهب
كما انه لايطفو على سطح الماء
يرمز له بــ pa و بارقام مختلفة 

ارجو ان تستفاد من هذا الرابط لحين ما اجلب لك معلومات كاملة عنه

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyamidehttp://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyamid


بالتوفيق اخي


----------



## najah_100 (10 فبراير 2010)

mreci


----------



## Nafel M Al-Hajeri (11 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جزاك الله خير


----------



## عمراياد (18 فبراير 2010)

احمد شامية قال:


> الله يبارك فيك اخي الكريم .نرجو منك معلومات عن البولي اميد وخصائصه وطرق تحضيره وعمله ولك جزيل الشكر


 

تفضل اخي


http://www.omnexus.com/tc/polymerselector/polymerprofiles.aspx?id=181&us=0&tab=3


http://www.omnexus.com/tc/polymerselector/polymerprofiles.aspx?id=174&us=0&tab=3

http://www.omnexus.com/tc/polymerse...+6-6+impact+modified+15-30%+glass+fiber&tab=3


----------



## h2so4 (18 مارس 2010)

مشكور على جهدك الرائع الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## king_magoo (22 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## عزو العز (25 يناير 2011)

السيد: عمر اياد
معلومات مفيدة وقيمة وشكرا على هذا الموضوع وارجوا الله لك النجاح وبالتوفيق
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## عمراياد (28 يناير 2011)

بارك الله بكم لمروركم الكريم


----------



## Hisham_K (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## vipaaar (18 مارس 2011)

امدك الله بالصحة شكرا جزيلا


----------



## alries97 (24 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

:75:مجهود مشكور وارجو التوسع في مجال حقن البلاستك بشكل خاص وشكرا


----------



## عمراياد (24 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا لمروركم العطر


----------



## الجوعاني (27 مارس 2011)

شكراً على الجهود


----------



## saadplast (26 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م باسل وردان (27 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك
جميل جدا
موضوع يستحق القراءة
الله يجزاك الخير..
ونتمنى منك المزيد يا مبدع


----------



## midofreedom (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع .
لدي طلب برجاء المساعدة اذا كان فى المستطاع .
اريد تصنيف المواد البلاستيكية طبقا لنوع النشاط المستخدم لاجله 
مثل : اكواب البلاستيك تستخدم مادة .........
زجاجات مواد التجميل تستخدم مادة ..........
جراكن المنظفات تستخدم مادة .......... الخ
او طبقا للتصنيف المناسب الذى تراه .
و شكرا ،،،،،،


----------



## م باسل وردان (13 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك
مجهود مشكور
موضوع رائع ..يسلم هالايدين


----------



## darcknet (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*موضوع رائع جدا مشكور*​


----------



## mini eng lady (14 يناير 2012)

بااااااارك الله فيك أخي عمر إياد.. على هذا المجهود
الجبّار وقد استفدت منه جداً جداً جداً،،وخرجت من وررررطة.. الحمد لله
نسأل الله أن يجزيكم عليه بما هو كِفء له​


----------



## hussein2020 (14 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ونرجوا المزيد


----------



## الحلاوي404 (19 أبريل 2012)

مشكووووووور اخي


----------



## الحلاوي404 (21 أبريل 2012)

_مشكوووووور كتيييييييييييييييييير علي هذا الجهد نتمني لنا لك التوفيق_


----------



## اسامة شاكر (21 مايو 2012)

شكرا احى عمر وانا عندى مكن سحب خرطوم الكهرباء وجاهر لاى معلومة تفيد جميع الاعضاء ايمانا برقى الملتقى الجميل اسامة الجيوشى


----------



## epongemd2012 (30 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجوا من السادة المهندسيين المتخصصين في صناعة رغوة الاسفنج ان يفيدوني بالطريقة اللازمة للحصول علي رغوة اسفنج عالية الكثافة وخاصة الكثافة30
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## مازن81 (12 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (16 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع اكثر من راثع جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## فتوح (27 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع ممتاز مهندس عماد 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saleh mb (21 أبريل 2013)

وفقك الله اخي عمر اياد معلومات جيده ومفيده


----------



## nilepasha (26 أغسطس 2013)

وضوع رائع و مفيد جدا جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود المجهود الكبير


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (1 سبتمبر 2013)

احلى العلوم علوم البوليمير


----------



## حاملة المفاتيح (8 يناير 2014)

يسلمو ايديك أخي


----------



## khalid elnaji (10 أبريل 2014)

شكرا عزيزي


----------



## sasa4m (17 يناير 2015)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------

